# Tetra aquasafe.............



## oldbloke (2 Sep 2013)

Is there any difference between the aquarium version and the pond version?

Apart from the pond stuff being about 30% cheaper.


----------



## GHNelson (2 Sep 2013)

You guessed it...... 
Not as far as we know.
hoggie


----------



## oldbloke (2 Sep 2013)

LOL, is that what we all use, then?

And it's much more than 30%!!!

Tetra Pond Aquasafe Water Conditioner, 1 Litre: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Tetra Aqua Safe Water Conditioner, 500 ml: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## GHNelson (2 Sep 2013)

Hi
Some members don't even use conditioner...with or without inhabitants....
That's another story.
hoggie


----------



## oldbloke (2 Sep 2013)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> Some members don't even use conditioner...with or without inhabitants....
> That's another story.
> hoggie


----------



## zebradanio (2 Sep 2013)

I use this , it works out even cheaper

API Stress Coat 1.9L: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## sa80mark (2 Sep 2013)

I use king British pond conditioner and have done for years with no ill effects


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Sep 2013)

Another low cost one is by pond doctor - pond delchorinator , I paid £8 for a liter and 1ml treats 25 liters so its gunna last me a long time  .... Also doesn't contain the nasties that upset Purigen , I rand up the company and they confirmed that it didn't contain any of those chemicals  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldbloke (2 Sep 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> Another low cost one is by pond doctor - pond delchorinator , I paid £8 for a liter and 1ml treats 25 liters so its gunna last me a long time  .... Also doesn't contain the nasties that upset Purigen , I rand up the company and they confirmed that it didn't contain any of those chemicals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Now we are looking at value for money!!!!


----------



## ian_m (2 Sep 2013)

Even cheaper make your own from Sodium Thiosulphate (like they used to 30 odd years ago).

1Kg will treat 100,000 litres for about £8.
 1kg Sodium thiosulphate -aquarium dechlorinator!top quality | eBay

My brother, 30odd years ago, got this from a photographic shop (film fixer ?) to make his own dechlorinator.

All about it here.
Dealing with chlorine and chloramine | The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Sep 2013)

I only use it if I change more than 30%. the only time there is large amounts of chlorine in the water is when they have an accident at the water works


----------



## ian_m (2 Sep 2013)

Big clown said:


> I only use it if I change more than 30%. the only time there is large amounts of chlorine in the water is when they have an accident at the water works


Problem is you don't know the exact chlorine/chloramine levels. On another forum, one member who never dechlorinated, as chlorine levels in his tap water "were low", had all 22 tanks of fish (£630 worth) wiped out after waterboard maximally dosed chloramine due to water contamination after a pipe burst.

I have had this happen before (at my last house), lost water for a while and when it came back after a while the water stunk of chlorine. A leaflet came through the door explaining that extra chlorine was being injected (locally, just down the road) as that during the burst pipe the water pressure had dropped to negative and contaminated water had been drawn into the pipe work from a house up the hill with an illegal/incorrectly fitted appliance.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Sep 2013)

> Also doesn't contain the nasties that upset Purigen


Can you elaborate on that or link some info? New one on me! I've been using aquasafe and purigen for a while and didn't realise there could be some problems.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Sep 2013)

Hi all,


ian_m said:


> Problem is you don't know the exact chlorine/chloramine levels. On another forum, one member who never dechlorinated, as chlorine levels in his tap water "were low", had all 22 tanks of fish (£630 worth) wiped out after waterboard maximally dosed chloramine due to water contamination after a pipe burst.


There was a lot of this after the freeze/thaw in the winter of 2010/11, burst pipes, emergency chloramine dosing and dead fish. An HMA filter would work, or a conditioner like Prime/Amquel.

It effected "L number" keepers really badly, probably because _Hypancistrus_ etc have a high dissolved oxygen requirement, and the nitrification of the extra NH3 used enough oxygen to fall below the critical level <View topic - Bad start to the day>.

I use rain-water, the "Daphnia bioassay" <Distilled / Deionised Water | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society> and have lots of plants, so it isn't something that I worry about.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Sep 2013)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Can you elaborate on that or link some info? New one on me! I've been using aquasafe and purigen for a while and didn't realise there could be some problems.








Don't know if this is the write link , I'm at work right now but take a look . 
Or google regeneration of Purigen and anime based dechlorinators 
 Purigen used with amine based polymer [Archive]  - Seachem Support Forums



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Sep 2013)

ian_m said:


> lost water for a while and when it came back after a while the water stunk of chlorine


Something similar happened at our house 2 years ago I noticed the smell of extra chlorine and dosed for a few weeks, that tank gets small water changes only has £10 worth of fish in anyway. The other large heavily stocked tank (nearly £1k worth) gets 60% change every 3 days and gets dosed with prime and I'm changing to safe or other dry dechlorinator when that runs out.


----------



## ian_m (2 Sep 2013)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Can you elaborate on that or link some info? New one on me! I've been using aquasafe and purigen for a while and didn't realise there could be some problems.


See here.
Seachem. Purigen

Tetra Aquasafe does contain a slime coat agent and will render Purigen useless.I know as I wanted to use Purigen but I have a cupboard full of 500ml bottles of Aquasafe, I got 3 off 500ml bottles for £20 a while back and I am just waiting till those of run out before moving to Prime dechlorinator and Purigen.

I think I read somewhere that "clogged" Purigen when regenerated goes brown (as opposed back to white) as the regenerating bleach breaks dowm the slime coat to brown hard components clogging the Purigen even more.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Sep 2013)

Doh, I missed that meeting  I should try and get in UKAPS more often and I probably would have picked up on it at some point. Having said that, I didn't have any problems recharging last time but it's only the second time I have re-charged it. Went back white without a problem, it did need two goes though. I gave it a soak in bleach/water until the colour ran out and then a fresh bleach/water overnight followed by a good rinse and you guessed it, a rinse with water with a couple of ml of Aquasafe in supposedly to detoxify any remaining bleach.

I'm due some dechlorinator, are they any other brands that we know are safe which can be grabbed at the LFS? King British Maybe? That's always available in most LFS round me. How will I know if my Purigens ok, if it still turns from white to brown and back again can I assume that it's still doing its job?

Apologies for the hijack btw


----------



## MirandaB (2 Sep 2013)

I only ever use Seachem Prime,it is more expensive initially but you need much smaller amounts than the cheaper versions so it lasts so much longer......bit like Fairy Liquid but without the bubbles


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Sep 2013)

Damn, I just got a delivery off AE this week. If I'd have knew I would have ordered some to keep delivery down. Just had a little shopping spree so I don't really need anything else at the moment. Maybe I should get some more purigen to keep on stock in case I have ruined mine. I suppose if I don't open it it will keep for when I need some.


----------

